# Failed to update microcode via /dev/cpu/microcode [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

After updating to gentoo sources 4.4.6 (make oldconfig)

/dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support found in arch/x86_64/Kconfig

Is missing in the kernel

```
# /etc/init.d/microcode_ctl start

 * Updating microcode ...

microcode_ctl: cannot open /dev/cpu/microcode for writing errno=2 (No such file or directory)

 * Failed to update microcode via '/dev/cpu/microcode'                                                                                                                                                                   

 * ERROR: microcode_ctl failed to start

```

eix microcode

```
[I] sys-apps/microcode-ctl

     Available versions:  1.23{tbz2} ~1.27 ~1.28 ~1.28-r1 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.23{tbz2}(10:05:44 PM 06/17/2016)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/microcode_ctl/

     Description:         Intel processor microcode update utility

[I] sys-apps/microcode-data

     Available versions:  20140430 ~20140624 ~20140913 20150121{tbz2} ~20150121-r1 ~20151106 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20150121{tbz2}(10:02:00 PM 06/17/2016)

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=25512

     Description:         Intel IA32 microcode update data

```

Kernel: 

```
# cat /usr/src/linux/.config| grep microcode
```

Outputs nothing

Search (microcode) 

```
 │ Symbol: MICROCODE [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                                      

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  │ Prompt: CPU microcode loading support                                                                                                                                                                                    

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │ (1) -> Processor type and features                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:1125                                                                                                                                                                                        

  │   Depends on: (CPU_SUP_AMD [=n] || CPU_SUP_INTEL [=y]) && BLK_DEV_INITRD [=n]                                                                                                                                          

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  │ Symbol: MICROCODE_AMD [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │ Prompt: AMD microcode loading support                                                                                                                                                                                    

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │ (2) -> Processor type and features                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │       -> CPU microcode loading support (MICROCODE [=n])                                                                                                                                                                

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:1159                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │   Depends on: MICROCODE [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  │ Symbol: MICROCODE_INTEL [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                            

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                           

  │ Prompt: Intel microcode loading support                                                                                                                                                                                   

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │ (3) -> Processor type and features                                                                                                                                                                                       

  │       -> CPU microcode loading support (MICROCODE [=n])                                                                                                                                                                

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:1146                                                                                                                                                                                       

  │   Depends on: MICROCODE [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                              

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER [=y]                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  │                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

  │ Symbol: MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE [=n]                                                                                                                                                                                     

  │ Type  : boolean                                                                                                                                                                                                            

  │   Defined at arch/x86/Kconfig:1167                                                                                                                                                                                    

  │   Depends on: MICROCODE [=n]          
```

[code]#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 4.4.6-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="gentrix"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

# CONFIG_USELIB is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_HIERARCHY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_SRCU=y

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_EXPEDITE_BOOT is not set

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_BATCHED_UNMAP_TLB_FLUSH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_BALANCING is not set

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PIDS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT is not set

# CONFIG_MEMCG is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_PERF is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CFS_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

CONFIG_EXPERT=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_MULTIUSER=y

# CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL is not set

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

# CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

# CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS is not set

# CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_MEMBARRIER is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB_CPU_PARTIAL=y

# CONFIG_SYSTEM_DATA_VERIFICATION is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

# CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ALIGNED_STRUCT_PAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_HUGE_VMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ELF_RANDOMIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_COPY_THREAD_TLS=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_GCOV_PROFILE_ALL=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SIG is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_COMPRESS is not set

CONFIG_MODULES_TREE_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_LOCK_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

# CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE is not set

# CONFIG_IOSF_MBI is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

CONFIG_MPSC=y

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_PROCESSOR_SELECT=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_VM86 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_16BIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSYSCALL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_AMD_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_MOVABLE_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

# CONFIG_X86_PMEM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SMAP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_MPX is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC_FILE is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LIVEPATCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE=y

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCI_BUS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_PCI_STUB=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_PASID is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_COREDUMP is not set

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_X86_X32 is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NETLINK_MESSAGES=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS is not set

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPVTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_INET_UDP_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_DCTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CDG is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_INGRESS is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK is not set

# CONFIG_NF_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK is not set

#

# Xtables targets

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS is not set

#

# Xtables matches

#

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SET is not set

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

# CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_DUP_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_ARP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_LOG_IPV4 is not set

# CONFIG_NF_REJECT_IPV4 is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

CONFIG_STP=y

CONFIG_BRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_IGMP_SNOOPING is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE_VLAN_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV=m

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_BLA=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_DAT=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_NC=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_MCAST=y

CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_MPLS is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SWITCHDEV is not set

# CONFIG_NET_L3_MASTER_DEV is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUP_NET_CLASSID is not set

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

# CONFIG_BPF_JIT is not set

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_BREDR=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HS=y

CONFIG_BT_LE=y

# CONFIG_BT_SELFTEST is not set

# CONFIG_BT_DEBUGFS is not set

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_INTEL=y

CONFIG_BT_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCM is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=y

# CONFIG_BT_MRVL is not set

# CONFIG_BT_ATH3K is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_CERTIFICATION_ONUS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

# CONFIG_LWTUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

CONFIG_REGMAP=y

CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER=y

# CONFIG_FENCE_TRACE is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_OF is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_CB710_CORE is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# SCIF Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_SCIF_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

#

# SCIF Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Coprocessor State Management (COSM) Drivers

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_KERNEL_API is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_EEH is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_SFF is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_FIREWIRE=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_OHCI=y

CONFIG_FIREWIRE_SBP2=y

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NET is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VXLAN is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

# CONFIG_TUN_VNET_CROSS_LE is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AURORA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CADENCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EZCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

# CONFIG_MVMDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=m

# CONFIG_SKY2_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RENESAS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ROCKER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SYNOPSYS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

CONFIG_ATH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH_CARDS=m

# CONFIG_ATH_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH5K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HW=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_COMMON=m

CONFIG_ATH9K_BTCOEX_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC=m

# CONFIG_ATH9K_HTC_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CARL9170 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH6KL is not set

# CONFIG_AR5523 is not set

# CONFIG_WIL6210 is not set

# CONFIG_ATH10K is not set

# CONFIG_WCN36XX is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMSMAC is not set

# CONFIG_BRCMFMAC is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL_MEDIATEK is not set

# CONFIG_RTL_CARDS is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8XXXU is not set

# CONFIG_WL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_MWIFIEX is not set

# CONFIG_CW1200 is not set

# CONFIG_RSI_91X is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_ES is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_NVM is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_FOCALTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_CYAPA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_E3X0_BUTTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IMS_PCU is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IDEAPAD_SLIDEBAR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DRV2665_HAPTICS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DRV2667_HAPTICS is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_USERIO is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

CONFIG_DEVMEM=y

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RT288X is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FINTEK is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MID is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_UARTLITE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SC16IS7XX is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

# CONFIG_TTY_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_XILLYBUS is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION is not set

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT is not set

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

CONFIG_I2C_MUX=y

#

# Multiplexer I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_PCA9541 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX_REG is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SLAVE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPMI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

# CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK is not set

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DELL_SMM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5500 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_POWR1220 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX31790 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HTU21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7802 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT7904 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHTC1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TC74 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=y

#

# ACPI drivers

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_WRITABLE_TRIPS is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_POWER_ALLOCATOR is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

# CONFIG_BCMA is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AXP20X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CROS_EC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9062 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9063 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9150 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DLN2 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_KEMPLD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX14577 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77843 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MT6397 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MENF21BMC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RT5033 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RN5T618 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SKY81452 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SYSCON is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP3943 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65218 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT=y

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ANALOG_TV_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_DIGITAL_TV_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RADIO_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SDR_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_RC_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_CONTROLLER is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=y

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=y

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

#

# Media drivers

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT=y

#

# Webcam devices

#

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBTV is not set

#

# Webcam, TV (analog/digital) USB devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_PCI_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_PLATFORM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_MEM2MEM_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_TEST_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Supported MMC/SDIO adapters

#

# CONFIG_CYPRESS_FIRMWARE is not set

#

# Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, frontends)

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUBDRV_AUTOSELECT is not set

#

# Encoders, decoders, sensors and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders, processors and mixers

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UDA1342 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SONY_BTF_MPX is not set

#

# RDS decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588 is not set

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7183 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT866 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_KS0127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ML86V7667 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP514X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP7002 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TW2804 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TW9903 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TW9906 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220 is not set

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

#

# Video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7343 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7393 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_AK881X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_THS8200 is not set

#

# Camera sensor devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV2659 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7640 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VS6624 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MT9V011 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SR030PC30 is not set

#

# Flash devices

#

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

#

# Audio/Video compression chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6752HS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous helper chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_THS7303 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

#

# Sensors used on soc_camera driver

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_AU8522_V4L is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0070 is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_TUNER_DIB0090 is not set

#

# Tools to develop new frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_DUMMY_FE is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_VGA_ARB is not set

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE_ROWS=25

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=y

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS428

----------

## Ant P.

see /usr/src/linux/Documentation/x86/early-microcode.txt

----------

## s4e8

you need to set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> you need to set 
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y
> 
> CONFIG_MICROCODE=y
> ...

 

Is this a gentoo-sources-4.4.6 now ? 

I have 4.4.2 gentoo-sources and 4.4.6 hardened using microcode without the need of initramfs. Has anything changed that is actually needed or some gremlins decided to have fun at the expense of the users ?

For years initramfs was never needed to use microcode or am i missing something ?

----------

## frostschutz

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> For years initramfs was never needed to use microcode or am i missing something ?

 

Haswell needs "early microcode" (not really an initramfs, just providing the microcode data through the same channel).

If you update it when the system is already booting/running, glibc will whine a lot (things will crash due to changes in cpu flags).

So it also depends on your hardware.

----------

## HeXiLeD

# cat .config| grep MICROCODE

```
CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y
```

# cat .config| grep CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y
```

```
[*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support                                                                          

  │ │                                                                        ()    Initramfs source file(s)                                                     

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip                                                                           

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using bzip2                                                                                      

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZMA                                                                                      

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using XZ                                                                                         

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZO                                                                                         

  │ │                                                                        [*]   Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZ4
```

```
[*] CPU microcode loading support                                                                                                             

    [*]   Intel microcode loading support   
```

# eix microcode

```
[I] sys-apps/microcode-ctl

     Available versions:  1.23{tbz2} ~1.27 ~1.28 ~1.28-r1 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.23{tbz2}(10:05:44 PM 06/17/2016)(-selinux)

     Homepage:            https://fedorahosted.org/microcode_ctl/

     Description:         Intel processor microcode update utility

[I] sys-apps/microcode-data

     Available versions:  20140430 ~20140624 ~20140913 20150121{tbz2} ~20150121-r1 ~20151106 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20150121{tbz2}(10:02:00 PM 06/17/2016)

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=25512

     Description:         Intel IA32 microcode update data
```

# /etc/init.d/microcode_ctl start

```
* Updating microcode ...

microcode_ctl: cannot open /dev/cpu/microcode for writing errno=2 (No such file or directory)

 * Failed to update microcode via '/dev/cpu/microcode'                                                                                                                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: microcode_ctl failed to start

```

# ls /dev/cpu/microcode

```
ls: cannot access /dev/cpu/microcode: No such file or directory
```

My question now is if i need to generate Initramfs source file for this to work and how come none of this is needed for other kernels such as hardened sources ?

Bug ? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=193241

----------

## toralf

IIRC there was a discussion at the LKML related to the microcode loader. Eventually this resulted eg. for my ThinkPad T440s into the fact to upgrade the BIOS to get the new microcode.

----------

## HeXiLeD

After spending a few days wasting time with this issue and a couple more, this is my current situation:

1- I have no BIOS update firmware. Just like me, a lot more other people do not have it either.

2- This problem started recently after a few kernel updates. 

3- The updates that trigged this problem happened only with gentoo-sources

4- Hardened sources up to 4.1.7-hardened-r1 which i use in another machine do not suffer from this developer gremlin made intentional problem

5- Vanilla-sources up to 4.6.3 DOES NOT SUFFER FROM THIS MICROCODE PROBLEM.

6- Vanilla-sources kernel microcode settings do not depend from initramfs

7- Clearly this is a crap-sources stupidity from someone that probably thinks that the rest of the world has a system just like his and we all have bios updates and want initramfs...

WHY do some people have the need of coming with bright ideas like this one ? what the hell was wrong with the previous gentoo sources kernel microcode settings to have it changed ?

FIX IT   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Demanding help like that won't get it. I also do not believe that this is a kernel issue. I have a dozen or more production systems using Gentoo and NONE give me issues. They are all various Dell Latitude or Optiplex models, though I also have it on a few HP systems, Acers, and others. One of my Dell systems has an older BIOS I have been lazy in updating and it works. Did you install the intel-microcode package?

----------

## HeXiLeD

```
[I] sys-firmware/intel-microcode

     Available versions:  20140430 ~20140624 ~20140913 20150121{tbz2} ~20150121-r1 ~20151106 ~20160607 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20150121{tbz2}(10:02:00 PM 06/17/2016)

     Homepage:            http://inertiawar.com/microcode/ https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=26083

     Description:         Intel IA32/IA64 microcode update data
```

gentoo-sources is not allowing the selection of  intel microcode without initramfs and even with initramfs, it does not work. 

Someone changed something, somewhere, sometime ago, for whatever reason and thinks that a great job was done.

----------

## hceline

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Someone changed something, somewhere, sometime ago, for whatever reason and thinks that a great job was done.

 

I'm quite shure you are right about that, becauce after the change early microcode updates are finally working for me for the first time.

First advice: unmerge sys-apps/microcode-ctl, it is not needed for early microcode.

The following works painlessly here:

1. emerge sys-firmware/intel-microcode with USE flags: "initramfs split-ucode -monolithic"

2. copy the generated /lib/firmware/microcode.cpio to /boot

3. boot kernel with initrd=microcode.cpio

my "cat .config| grep MICROCODE" is identical to yours.

----------

## EmaRsk

Seeing

```
cat something | grep stuff
```

feels like hearing someone scraping a blackboard with the fingernails.

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *hceline wrote:*   

>  *HeXiLeD wrote:*   
> 
> Someone changed something, somewhere, sometime ago, for whatever reason and thinks that a great job was done. 
> 
> I'm quite shure you are right about that, becauce after the change early microcode updates are finally working for me for the first time.
> ...

 

Well i do have a problem with this work around fix. initramfs and the fact that i have to copy things to boot.

This should not be needed as this microcode problem was either deliberately caused to force users to waste their time or created by stupidity.

Other kernels work as they have been working before without initramfs , intel firmware or work around the problems.

The idiot that did these kernel changes should revert the changes and stop forcing others to use what he wants for whatever reason he feels like. 

If anyone knows the gremlin that caused these changes please let me know. I am hoping to have have a quick chat with that person.

 *EmaRsk wrote:*   

> Seeing
> 
> ```
> cat something | grep stuff
> ```
> ...

 

Can you enlighten us about how is that an offtopic, non tech, personal, reply to this topic contributes to help, solve or improve any of the problems described or the goal is just to criticize someone that is trying to help ?

----------

## hceline

I believe this change came due to the fact that many new Intel CPU's (including mine) will not work with microcode-ctl. And before these changes it was difficult, if not impossible, to get early-microcode working unless you already where booting with initramfs.

One can also include the generated /lib/firmware/microcode.cpio in the kernel and thus avoid having to edit boot-loader and copying more files to /boot.

----------

## EmaRsk

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

>  *EmaRsk wrote:*   Seeing
> 
> ```
> cat something | grep stuff
> ```
> ...

 

No, actually my goal was to criticize you. And yes it was off topic, but not non-tech and not personal. And not even remotely harsh or offending, by the way, if that's how you feel it.

I used to intentionally scrape the blackboard just to annoy the hell out of my math teacher  :Twisted Evil: 

Anyway.

You have already been helped.

You have been told where to find the documentation.

You have been given step-by-step instructions.

You refuse to follow them because you hate initramfs.

You've already been told that this is not a "real" initramfs, it just uses the same kernel infrastructure to get loaded.

You have been told the reasons for the change and where to find the discussion that lead to it, but you still feel like insulting and threatening the kernel developers.

You know what doesn't use initramfs? Shoes. Go outside, take a walk and enjoy some fresh air: if you feel so oppressed just because you have to copy a file, maybe you need a break.

I'm guilty of having nothing to add to help you solve this "problem", but I think that nobody has, really.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Listen kid, get of the topic and delete your posts. No one asked you for your personal opinions. 

The provided solution is not working for my system. The kernel changes that have been done do not exist in other kernels and they work for everyone i asked about it. 

----------

## HeXiLeD

Gentoo sources 4.4.21-gentoo problem has been fixed. What was once caused by some gentoo gremlin has been fixed for me.

```
[*] CPU microcode loading support

   [*]   Intel microcode loading support
```

No other kernel support needed

No boot work around needed

No initramfs needed

```
[I] sys-apps/microcode-ctl

     Available versions:  1.23{tbz2} ~1.27 ~1.28 ~1.28-r1 {selinux}

     Installed versions:  1.23{tbz2}(17:14:12 10/13/16)(-selinux)

[I] sys-firmware/intel-microcode

     Available versions:  20140430 ~20140624 ~20140913 20150121{tbz2} ~20150121-r1 ~20151106 ~20160607 ~20160714 {initramfs monolithic +split-ucode}

     Installed versions:  20150121{tbz2}(17:14:00 10/13/16)
```

```

[ 1813.355206] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x10677, pf=0x10, revision=0x705

[ 1813.356203] microcode: CPU0 updated to revision 0x70a, date = 2010-09-29

[ 1813.359692] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x10677, pf=0x10, revision=0x705

[ 1813.360688] microcode: CPU1 updated to revision 0x70a, date = 2010-09-29

[ 1813.364184] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x10677, pf=0x10, revision=0x705

[ 1813.365049] microcode: CPU2 updated to revision 0x70a, date = 2010-09-29

[ 1813.368937] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x10677, pf=0x10, revision=0x705

[ 1813.369524] microcode: CPU3 updated to revision 0x70a, date = 2010-09-29

```

Problem is SOLVED

----------

## Buffoon

Not really, the microcode_ctl script calls for /lib/firmware/microcode.dat, but the new version of sys-firmware/intel-microcode does not provide it.

----------

## danomac

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> Not really, the microcode_ctl script calls for /lib/firmware/microcode.dat, but the new version of sys-firmware/intel-microcode does not provide it.

 

It does, actually. That's what the monolithic flag is for:

```

linux # equery belongs /lib/firmware/microcode.dat 

 * Searching for /lib/firmware/microcode.dat ... 

sys-firmware/intel-microcode-20151106 (/lib/firmware/microcode.dat)

```

----------

